# Superhuman



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I watching a programme called superhuman this chinese guy with a samuri sword cut a small bb pellet fired to his left from a pistol in half the film was played back in slow motion it was incredible he did it on instinct.he had a baseball thrown at him first and had one tenth of a second to adjust he cut it perfectly in half,with the pellet from the pistol he had none if not minus unreal.

Check out my post further down it shows the clip.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sounds good, can you remember any more details of the programme, or have you got a link?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Sounds good, can you remember any more details of the programme, or have you got a link?


No it was simply called superhumans


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I showed to him this move .


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Yeah I showed to him this move .


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Stan Lee's Superhumans is on Quest (free view) channel number 38..

http://press.discovery.com/uk/quest/programs/stan-lees-superhumans/


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is the clip it's on you tube


----------

